# September 2011 Member of the Month.



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Member of the Month








September 2011 

September 2011 and it's Member of the Month time once more.

Yet again the awardee is one of those from the four way draw in the last batch of Request Award results. I'm quite sure this one will be a popular choice. 









*Commissar Ploss*


Commissar Ploss has been a member of the community since the 29th of February 2008.
The importance of CP's contributions to Heresy Online can not be overstated, after joining the site he quickly was inducted to the Staff.

Ploss then continued to excel in all things Heresy building the Black Library section into the premier forum for discussion of 40k Fiction on the web. If this was not enough he also had a big hand in the background fluff forum.

As a member of Staff CP's dedication and work rate have always impressed and he is a pleasure to have around.

With his sense of humour he was voted _most eccentric_ staff member a while back and has proved to be one of the leading lights of Heresy Online as well as the tallest man known to the boards.

Many other great things can be said about CP but whatever you do just don't go into his cellar...

CP has kindly answered the MotM quizette to supply us with some insight to the background of such a driven and warped mind.​




Commissar Ploss said:


> Real name: David Ploss
> Heresy Online user name: Commissar Ploss
> Main Army: Space Marines / Imperial Guard
> Location: Antioch, Illinois (for about another month and a half)
> ...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Most deserved this one.

Well done CP and thanks for all your work on the boards of Heresy Online.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Grats CP :victory:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Congrats Ploss, here let me throw some rep at you as well.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Congrats Ploss.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats CP. Can't think of anyone more deserving of this month's award!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Congrats CP :grin:

Very much deserved mate


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Commissar Ploss.

I don't expect to see any slacking however!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hooray for Ploss! :biggrin: 

Definitely a good choice for MotM.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

People have always looked up to you; now you have something to prove it.

Just remember you brought your height into this so its all your fault.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Grats, mate, may you feast on the blood of many virgins during your celebration of victory.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Boc said:


> Grats, mate, may you feast on the blood of many virgins during your celebration of victory.


I thought we decided he wasnt allowed the virgins and had to use strawberry flavoured yoghurt.

Congrats mate, could not have been awarded to a more deserving member.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Congrats Ploss!! Well deserved mate.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Grats Ploss! Just cut down on the dodgy shit going on in the basement.... they say STDs are lethal :wasntme:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ploss is tied up in my basement, but he says thank you. 

In all seriousness, bastard is really damn tall, took a lot of rope to hog tiie him, considering removing legs at the knee heh.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Viscount Vash said:


> Most deserved this one.
> 
> Well done CP and thanks for all your work on the boards of Heresy Online.


thank you, mate.  It's been a pleasure helping out the forum these years, and i hope to do so for some time to come yet. 


Zodd said:


> Grats CP :victory:


thanks mate. 


darkreever said:


> Congrats Ploss, here let me throw some rep at you as well.


well, i do appreciate that, cheers! :drinks:


komanko said:


> Congrats Ploss.


thanks mate. 


Hurricane said:


> Congrats CP. Can't think of anyone more deserving of this month's award!


It's nice that you feel that way.  I appreciate it. thanks!


Dawnstar said:


> Congrats CP :grin:
> 
> Very much deserved mate


cheers, buddy! 


Stephen_Newman said:


> Congratulations Commissar Ploss.
> 
> I don't expect to see any slacking however!!


you know me.  i'd never slack... 


Serpion5 said:


> Hooray for Ploss! :biggrin:
> 
> Definitely a good choice for MotM.


thanks mate! we're in the same club now. :biggrin:


Dave T Hobbit said:


> People have always looked up to you; now you have something to prove it.
> 
> Just remember you brought your height into this so its all your fault.


aye, i did. I whipped out my e-schlong and slapped it on the table didn't I. lol :laugh: That's just my nature though. 

thanks mate.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Boc said:


> Grats, mate, may you feast on the blood of many virgins during your celebration of victory.


lol thanks mate.  i'll settle for strawberry yogurt. 


Doelago said:


> Congratulations!





humakt said:


> I thought we decided he wasnt allowed the virgins and had to use strawberry flavoured yoghurt.
> 
> Congrats mate, could not have been awarded to a more deserving member.


ah! there it is.  Thanks mate, it means a lot. 


Midge913 said:


> Congrats Ploss!! Well deserved mate.


thanks mate. 


spanner94ezekiel said:


> Grats Ploss! Just cut down on the dodgy shit going on in the basement.... they say STDs are lethal :wasntme:


That's just an old wives tale.  thanks though!


djinn24 said:


> Ploss is tied up in my basement, but he says thank you.
> 
> In all seriousness, bastard is really damn tall, took a lot of rope to hog tiie him, considering removing legs at the knee heh.


hahahaha! yep, i'm pretty damn tall. Nice to meet you in person finally. You're quite a prolific poster, i'm always impressed by your content here on Heresy. Glad to be in the same boat as you mate.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

This award was long overdue...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah it has been cool hanging out with you Ploss


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> This award was long overdue...


I agree, he should have gotten this a month ago...  



...wait. :shok:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Grats there mate, well deserved!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

ThatOtherGuy said:


> This award was long overdue...


haha, thanks mate. 


djinn24 said:


> Yeah it has been cool hanging out with you Ploss


lol same here mate.  contrary to popular belief you're one hell of a nice guy. I look forward to working with you in the future.

CP


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Grats there mate, well deserved!


thanks mate. 

CP


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Congrats CP. :drinks:


----------



## andygorn (Apr 1, 2011)

Congratulations, Commissar - although I haven't been on here for very long, I can see that it's well-deserved.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Congrats CP. :drinks:


thanks mate. :drinks:


andygorn said:


> Congratulations, Commissar - although I haven't been on here for very long, I can see that it's well-deserved.


well, who knows, if you stick around long enough you may end up with this award yourself one day.  

CP


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice one Mr Ploss. :good:


----------



## Cambrius (Nov 4, 2010)

Congratulations to you, sir! 

Iechyd da!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Cypher871 said:


> Nice one Mr Ploss. :good:





Cambrius said:


> Congratulations to you, sir!
> 
> Iechyd da!


thanks doods. 

CP


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done sweetie u certainly deserve it :yahoo:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

gothik said:


> well done sweetie u certainly deserve it :yahoo:


thanks baby. :smoke:

CP


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe a bit late, but congrats!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Maybe a bit late, but congrats!


cheers, mate. :drinks:

CP


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations bud! You deserve it. It seems that two of the people who I wanted to get this finally have. Between the work both you and darkreever(reaver...reefer...it's one of those...yeah) have put into Heresy over the years, it's good to see it given it's proper comeuppance! Err... Notice...rewards...some pretty, flowery word that's all sweet and chummy...

In all seriousness though, congratulations sir. It is well-deserved!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

I go on holiday for a few days and miss everything!

Congrats on the new shiny. Well deserved even for just your sense of humor.:wacko:


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Shogun_Nate said:


> Congratulations bud! You deserve it. It seems that two of the people who I wanted to get this finally have. Between the work both you and darkreever(reaver...reefer...it's one of those...yeah) have put into Heresy over the years, it's good to see it given it's proper comeuppance! Err... Notice...rewards...some pretty, flowery word that's all sweet and chummy...
> 
> In all seriousness though, congratulations sir. It is well-deserved!





DecrepitDragon said:


> I go on holiday for a few days and miss everything!
> 
> Congrats on the new shiny. Well deserved even for just your sense of humor.:wacko:


thank you both very much.  Means a lot.

CP


----------

